# Trotting and cantering critique



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I was hoping you could critique my horse's trot and canter from what you can see here. He's an 8 year old Quarter horse. Excuse the knocking the jumps. 
Thanks!

View My Video
View My Video
View My Video
View My Video


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

The first two are trotting, the third one's trotting and cantering, and the last is cantering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

First of all, you not lunging him correctly. Your set up of a line to the halter is really not able to teach im anything at all. He is on his forehand and hitting the pole with his hind feet as a result. The line to the halter usually has a horse moving exactly like this. 

A horse lunging should have a snaffle bridle on with the line running from your hand, through the near halter ring, over the horse's head behind the ears and snap to the opposist halter ring. A lunging cavesson is better with its single hook up for the line in the center of the horse's nose!

Due to the lunging set up he is moving short and is not suing himself at all, so there is no way to properly judge how he goes. 

Lunging a horse is an art. It can be very useful (ask the Spanish Riding School in Vienna!). It is way more than hooking a line to the horse and driving him in a cricle. 

He looks a pretty Quarterhorse and I am sorry but that is all I can tell you.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I know it's not correct, but it works.


----------



## Black Out (Aug 5, 2012)

How is he with collecting? Even though he is on the forehead he looks to be a very nice and cute horse! If you wanted to get a better frame(I don't know what he's like while you're riding him, but this works for my horse) you could put the saddle on him while you're lunging him and make him round his neck. This will improve his ability to collect and give him the right muscling on his neck. Yes lungeing is important, but it shouldn't ever be the only thing used to trained.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

howrsegirl123 said:


> I know it's not correct, but it works.


Ummm... No... it's not. 
That was the point in my saying what I did. 

I most respectfully ask you to please re-read my post..


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes I understand what you're saying, but it already happened. I'll do better next time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

He looks like a nice, sweet horse. His movement or way of going looks more like a western pleasure horse, he really doesn't move in an english type frame. He should do very well showing western pleasure or trail and could jump a few small jumps.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

> I know it's not correct, but it works.


I know its not correct, but it works... does not go hand and hand. Dont take short cuts when it comes to horses. If you know its not correct why dont you do it the right way?

Why is it that you dont take advice from anyone but ask all these quesions? I just stumbled over your thread about bits and how a 5 inch curb didnt fit but a 5 inch snaffle did. If people are telling you something is wrong its usually not to make you feel bad or pick on you. Its to help you and the horse. I would taking peoples posts with a little more open mind..


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree with some of the above posts, he is a good western horse, I could not personally see him doing english.

Also, if you want him to actually go over the pole without touching it/knocking it over, you need to get him to move out, and not a jog. He is not able to get over it because he is not lifting himself.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am not sure what you are looking for in this critique. His canter seems like a nice Western style, or maybe HUS type canter. Seems very easy and relaxed and rythmic. Looks easy to ride and comfy.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> I am not sure what you are looking for in this critique. His canter seems like a nice Western style, or maybe HUS type canter. Seems very easy and relaxed and rythmic. Looks easy to ride and comfy.


Thank you; he is very smooth to ride.
He's a great HUS horse and is good at WP too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

*I dont think what she is doing is horrible...*



Elana said:


> Ummm... No... it's not.
> That was the point in my saying what I did.
> 
> I most respectfully ask you to please re-read my post..


and I think she was asking about conformation and not training. But all that aside, everyone has their own way of doing things. 

I personally lunge in the same fashion as she does because I work with some naughty horses that buck and try to do some quick switchbacks, I find that it becomes too much of a liability and harder to control the horse if he manages to get around me when I have the line going thru the other side. 

I think the most important thing is to do what you are most comfortable with as long as it doesn't harm the horse in any way. 

I always love learning new things but HATE having someone tell me the way I do something is wrong when in fact it is just different.


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

*He is a nice looking guy..*

I think the thing I like best about this is how relaxed he is! 

Im used to dealing with idiots that haven't learned their manners or have entirely forgotten them lol. 

By the way, if you lay about 4 trot poles three paces apart and lunge him over that it will help him become more aware of his feet 

Thanks for the Video.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you mnl764


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

It is wrong because it is ineffective. If you are regularly dealing with naughty horses (which I have miles of time training and years to get those miles) then a proper lunging cavesson, side reins, surcingle and so forth should be what you use (because you are doing this so often and it is MUCH easier and more effective). 

Running a lunge line thru the bit and so forth is what you do when you do not have a proper lunge cavesson or cannot afford proper equipment.

It is better to work a horse is a round pen with no lunge line than it is to just chase them around with a halter like this (and as so many others do). 

My thinking is that every time you are doing something with your horse both of you should be making training progress, fine tuning and so forth. Every interaction both on the ground and in the saddle is an opportunity.

If you are not making progress.. and do not care to.. then by all means, carry on!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay people, sorry, but I did not ask for a lungeing critique. I asked for a how my horse looks critique. Thank you


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I am aware this is not a lunging critique, but I have to say I agree with mnl764. 

There is nothing wrong with the lunging. 

The horse is going around in a round circle, not avoiding the jump, not acting like an idiot, etc. 

He is willing, and going around, so what is the problem? 

Howrsegirl123 was just trying to show his "natural" movement and she did. 

IMO, poeple spend too much time anymore lunging horses instead of riding horses. Once a horse is trained to ride, I don't lunge them anymore unless I want to check for lameness or something. 

What I would like to see, is how the horse goes when ridden. That is the true test of a horse. So, would you please post a video of him riding?


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

*I think this is getting somewhat off topic...*



Elana said:


> It is wrong because it is ineffective. If you are regularly dealing with naughty horses (which I have miles of time training and years to get those miles) then a proper lunging cavesson, side reins, surcingle and so forth should be what you use (because you are doing this so often and it is MUCH easier and more effective).
> 
> Running a lunge line thru the bit and so forth is what you do when you do not have a proper lunge cavesson or cannot afford proper equipment.
> 
> ...


I think this thread is getting somewhat off topic and is losing some of the positive tone that we all try and achieve here on the forum. My only intention was to reassure howrsegirl that her lunging looked fine. Your method is different (and definitely awesome!), but your delivery in offering advice might need a little work lol:wink:

There are always better/different ways to do something but I probably wouldn't stress so much on preaching your methods at someone when there really is no issue here (the horse looks happy, relaxed, safe, etc.). I don't see any big errors or even the risk of undoing or delaying training. 

I would honestly love to see you post a new thread in the training section about lunging....as I dont typically use all the expensive equipment (6,000 acre 200+ horse working ranch) and it would be cool to see a breakdown of your method (PHOTOS!!!!).


----------

